# Trinity Farms 2017 Babies!



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

These are just the boys so far


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Batch 2


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Really like the structure on the dark chamois he's going to make a nice light packer if he has the heart.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

batch 3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a good healthy group!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gorgeous babies, as always.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

misc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lot of nice looking goats!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Love the color variety!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The last pic is of the last kids born. I dont know why but later kids always look the worst to me. Those are actually doe kids. Our dis budding iron crapped out so having to use a calf iron  And my God the foxtail is exploded this year. All the extra rain and lower temps...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I personally find that winter kids do the best. But this has been a weird year.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

boy


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

He is the last of the prospects and kinda got overlooked. Have someone who really wants him, can finish bottle raising him. He is / was dam raised. So will pull him and a little doeling tomorrow and see if I can get em switched over to a bottle... fun


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's pretty big for switching to a bottle. Good luck.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Right!? Ug I hate trying em when they are that late and wild. Tame and switching em is really pretty easy. 24 hours without food and they take to the bottle pretty fast. Well I actually use the lamb bar and put a stop valve at the bottom of the tube so there is milk all the way up to the nipple. One little suck and they usually take to it immediately


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How old is he (the one you might switch to a bottle)? He's handsome!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

He is about 2 1/2 months old. We typically wean at 3 months. Though most years we have so much extra milk, its not uncommon for them to be on milk till 4 months


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

If he is that old then he won't take a bottle. I wean my bucklings about this time due to them wanting to breed/extend


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ive had babies take bottles well beyond that age  24 hours without their mama or food, alls it takes is opening their mouth and putting em on the nipple. On the flip side Ive had babies a month old that refused and would rather starve to death then take a bottle.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I've only ever switched one kid from nursing on his dam to drinking from a bottle. I did the same thing as you do, and after 24 hours he took it (the bottle) like a champ! He was only 23 days old though...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Hunger is a powerful motivator! As usual, you have beautiful goats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!!!


----------

